# JBL Spray Bar



## mlgt (17 Mar 2010)

Ive got a JBL e1500 and wanted to extend my spray bar to be longer.

Any ideas which is the correct outlet pipe part I need? 

I know they sell in AE, but they are unsure.

Can anyone help or advise please?

Rik


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (17 Mar 2010)

mlgt said:
			
		

> Ive got a JBL e1500 and wanted to extend my spray bar to be longer.
> 
> Any ideas which is the correct outlet pipe part I need?
> 
> ...



According to the attached shortcut the filter has 16/22mm inlet / outlet hoses so you require 16/22mm spray bar extensions.
http://www.charterhouse-aquatics.co.uk/ ... -2656.html

AE do these.
http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/jbl-uni ... -1304.html
or
http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/jbl-out ... -3601.html

Regards
Paul.


----------



## mlgt (17 Mar 2010)

Thanks for the quick reply.


----------



## Nelson (17 Mar 2010)

definitely the last link on Pauls post.i've got it.


----------



## mlgt (17 Mar 2010)

OK. I will order the last link then. 
It will come in hand having a longer spray bar to distribute the co2 from the reactor.


----------



## JAS (17 Mar 2010)

Yeah, the old style JBL filters came with inlet and outlet pipes a lot like Eheim's green pipes, only in nicer smoked black plastic. The spraybars in the first AE link are like that. The newer JBL's come with the modular InSet and Outset kits, 12/16mm on the e700 and e900, 16/22mm on the e1500.

It's just a shame you seem to have to buy a whole Outset Spray kit to get a few spraybar extensions. They should start selling the components separately.


----------



## jmkgreen (17 Mar 2010)

Yeah they'd end up with shops selling only the most commonly requested components - just like with Eheim. I can't find stock of the 16/22mm hose bits (anti-kink supports for instance) anywhere locally, and they're pretty rare online too.


----------



## hazeljane (18 Mar 2010)

Going off the subject a bit, ive just got the e1500 and what a cracking bit of kit and brillant performence   .Its early yet but i might say its as good as my eheim 2080 if not better    

What you all think???

  


Stu.


----------



## mlgt (18 Mar 2010)

I havent had any experience with the 2080 before. It was a piece of kit I was thinking of getting but opted for the e1500 for the time being.

I must say the ease of using this, priming and simplicity for the tubing is fantastic. 

Ive ordered the spray bar now and will be attaching it with a reactor in the near future.


----------



## LondonDragon (18 Mar 2010)

hazeljane said:
			
		

> What you all think???


For the price, ease of use and performance you can't beat it really, specially when they are on sale for Â£90!! the 700lph costs Â£55, Tetratec who??? lol


----------



## mlgt (22 Mar 2010)

Found out that MA also sell the JBL part for Â£10.45 which if taken into consideration for P&P.

Will work out cheaper than AE and instant purchase.


----------



## jmkgreen (22 Mar 2010)

MA?


----------



## mlgt (22 Mar 2010)

Maidenhead Aquatics


----------

